# Shardhost Second Birthday Specials (KVM from $10/year)



## ShardHost (Jun 16, 2013)

Shardhost is a UK LTD company (reg 07679837) that has been providing hosting services since June 2011. We currently serve over 3500 clients. We own all of our VPS hardware.  All services are currently being offered out of our racks in Dallas, Texas (Colo4Dallas DC via CC).

 

We think these offers provide great value and suit a wide variety of uses.

 

*Some reviews of our service:*

http://www.lowendbox.com/blog/shardhost-7month-1024mb-kvm-2048mb-openvz-in-dallas-texas/#comments http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/8936/shardhost-reviewhttp://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/9418/shardhost-reviewhttp://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/9367/best-vps-i-ever-had-shardhost

 

*All nodes use:*

Supermicro servers Intel Xeon E3 1240 v1/v2 processors Enterprise Hard Drives (WD RE4 or Seagate Constellations) / Raid 10 1Gbit Ports

Plans come with one IPv4, additional IPv4 are $1/mo. IPv6 is not currently available.

 

 

*256mb KVM - $10/year (Price correct today)*



RAM:256MB



Swap:256MB



vCPU:1



Disk Space:5GB



Transfer:256GB

 

DIRECT LINK: https://my.shardhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=21

 

 

*512mb KVM - $20/year (Price correct today)*



RAM:512mb



Swap:512mb



vCPU:1



Disk Space:10GB



Transfer:512GB

 

DIRECT LINK: https://my.shardhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=22

 

 

*1024mb KVM - $40/year (Price correct today)*



RAM:1024MB



Swap:1024MB



vCPU:2



Disk Space:20GB



Transfer:1024GB

 

DIRECT LINK: https://my.shardhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=23

 

 

*1024mb KVM - $7/mo(Price correct today)*



RAM:1024MB



Swap:1024MB



vCPU:3



Disk Space:100GB



Transfer:1024GB



Port: 1Gbps

 

DIRECT LINK: https://my.shardhost.com/cart.php?a=add&pid=25

 

 

EU clients will be liable for VAT charged @ 20% VAT Number: GB136446902

 

Payment via: Paypal

 

*Test IPs/Image Files*

 

Test IP: 172.245.61.2

http://172.245.61.2/10mb.bin

http://172.245.61.2/100mb.bin

 

*Terms/AUP*

 

http://www.shardhost.com/tos.php

http://www.shardhost.com/aup.php


----------



## ztec (Jun 16, 2013)

Got one and it's awesome.


----------



## ShardHost (Jun 17, 2013)

ztec said:


> Got one and it's awesome.


Thanks!


----------



## drmike (Jun 17, 2013)

Annual KVM plans for $20 and under.  Killer!


----------



## sleddog (Jun 17, 2013)

Guess I missed it  Price for 256mb shows as 6.40 GBP.

Oops, nevermind, was reading that as monthly 

Order, paid, installed, up. Pretty slick. Thanks!


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 17, 2013)

Any chance you can post a traceroute/ping output from one of your VMs to 184.105.253.10? (HE.net Dallas IPv6 tunnel server IP) I want to get an idea of how the routing is from CC to HE. If it looks good, you can count on another customer.


----------



## ShardHost (Jun 17, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> Any chance you can post a traceroute/ping output from one of your VMs to 184.105.253.10? (HE.net Dallas IPv6 tunnel server IP) I want to get an idea of how the routing is from CC to HE. If it looks good, you can count on another customer.


Sure thing


```
1  172.245.63.18 (172.245.63.18)  0.055 ms  0.014 ms  0.013 ms
 2  host.colocrossing.com (108.174.62.13)  0.444 ms  0.711 ms  0.987 ms
 3  colocrossing-quadranet.quadranet.com (96.44.148.53)  0.268 ms  0.358 ms  0.390 ms
 4  8011-on-net-cust.bboi.net (64.127.129.117)  0.721 ms  0.709 ms  0.784 ms
 5  10gigabitethernet3-1.core1.dal1.he.net (206.223.118.37)  1.362 ms  1.338 ms  1.157 ms
 6  184.105.253.10 (184.105.253.10)  1.513 ms  1.237 ms  1.853 ms
```


----------



## earl (Jun 17, 2013)

Very nice!! thank you..


----------



## ShardHost (Jun 17, 2013)

earl said:


> Very nice!! thank you..


Always a pleasure


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 18, 2013)

First, are you still provisioning these with SolusVM down? Second, why does the order form say this has "100 Mbs Port Speed"?


----------



## ShardHost (Jun 18, 2013)

D. Strout said:


> First, are you still provisioning these with SolusVM down? Second, why does the order form say this has "100 Mbs Port Speed"?


We are still provisioning these.  The order form states that as it is what is offered on the packages.  The only package in this post that comes with 1Gbps is the monthly.


----------

